# Un banalissimo ciao a tutti



## York (17 Settembre 2021)

Nuovo entrato (così si intuisce che non sono la signorina dell'avatar). Un saluto a tutti e speriamo di toglierci ancor più soddisfazioni rispetto allo scorso anno.


----------



## Buciadignho (17 Settembre 2021)

York ha scritto:


> Nuovo entrato (così si intuisce che non sono la signorina dell'avatar). Un saluto a tutti e speriamo di toglierci ancor più soddisfazioni rispetto allo scorso anno.


Benvenuto


----------



## David Gilmour (17 Settembre 2021)

Benvenuto!


----------



## SoloMVB (17 Settembre 2021)

Benvenuto,speriamo tu non sìa un altro col salame sugli occhi


----------



## Masanijey (17 Settembre 2021)

York ha scritto:


> Nuovo entrato (così si intuisce che non sono la signorina dell'avatar). Un saluto a tutti e speriamo di toglierci ancor più soddisfazioni rispetto allo scorso anno.


Binario o non binario?


----------



## MaschioAlfa (17 Settembre 2021)

Qualcosa mi dice che sei più brutto della foto signorina del tuo profilo....
Ma leggermente!  
Benvenuto


----------



## Maravich49 (18 Settembre 2021)

Benvenuto


----------

